# Help! How to get the automation in finale 2014 for "symphony series" libraries with Kontakt



## FrenchTubist (Sep 13, 2018)

Hi Guys,

I rencently bought an S-88 keyboards with an upgrade to the Komplete Ultimate library.
I installed Kontakt 5 and it's running with Finale 2014. I mean, I can load my libraries and hear the notes with the good instrument. But the problem is the following:
The player doesn't read any articulations, dynamics or tempo variation. For the example, with the strings symphony series, I have many keyswitches for pizz or tremolo and other articulations but it's doesnt change at all and it stays on the same articulations that I've selected in Kontakt. I have no ideas how to configurate finale or Kontakt to get the right sound at the right moment. There is no automation. I made many resarches and I didn't find a good solution... 

Thanks for your help or any tips. I would really appreciate !!! 

Peter

PS: I'm a beginner in the V.I World...


----------



## wcreed51 (Sep 13, 2018)

You need to setup Human Playback Preferences for the library. Finale only come with settings for Garritan instruments.


----------

